# A REALLY hard shot... cutting a card from 10 meters (33 feet)



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well here it is!
I finally got to where I can consistently cut a playing card in half from 33'... this is MUCH harder to do than hitting a knife blade and doing the split shot hitting two cans, which I did on another video... as the bands have to be powerful enough to fire the ball fast enough to cut all the way through the card without kicking out... which can cause a little bit of shake in the holding hand.
Notice I did this without a lanyard or wrist support of any kind (for one member's benefit).
It took me a while before I could cut them all the way in half from a distance greater than about 20'... but, I think I've got IT down now though!

THE VIDEO:





The slingshot and the card that was cut in half... notice it was hit almost _exactly_ in the center of the leading edge!


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG!!!


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bill Well done! very nicely done! I,am going to try ,hitting a bb, from 22 feet in my basement, if i can do it,I.ll film it for you! Again great shot my friend GREG


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I think OMG is about the only thing I can think to say. I'm not sure I could hit a playing card from 33' if it was twice as big and neon. hahaha

Chris


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Success!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that is some serious shooting my friend. Well done.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

With Fellows like Bill Hayes this forum just keeps getting better and better. What an awesome shot. I dont think I can see a card at it's edge at that distance. An incredible shot. Thanks for showing the rest of us the possibilities.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

VERY nice! That was impressive. Thank you for this video.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Unbelievable!
*
Till someone proves otherwise with a better shot, I would say *Bill Hays
*is the *BEST shot out there, PERIOD!
*
*Great shot Bill!!!*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I can do that same exact shot. The difference is it would take me 1000 shots. Or more.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Feeling inspired and inferior all at the same time!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent shooting, Bill. You are a great shot.

Your Ranger slingshots are world class. If I was to enter a tournament I'd use my G10 Ranger. It is super fun to shoot (as are all my 3 Rangers) and very accurate.


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

wow


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

wow


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

wow
certainly worthy of three wows, but not sure just how the triple post occured


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

now i am a big head at shooting with the cattys nd would hit that card,at same distance,,,,but not sidewards on














and first shot














you are the best if thats no trick??? looks like i will have to be second best in the world now







even your sling designs are better than mine







but hey hats off to you buddy














WOW RESPECT,uk english hicky mick


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill, that is great shot









Next time, I like to see shooting to knife to split lead ball.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!!

i Just tried from 33 inches away,and missed


----------



## woodman (Dec 24, 2009)

awesome shot sir,lets face it,nobody's gonna top that,superb shooting.


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

singman can you just say good shoot like other forum members without making prononcement of best shot. this is just opinion. you mean that was best shoot or he is best shoot? what make you so good to judge best? what tourmanent you win? what tourmanent he win? not even video tourmanent for eps slingshot video. a realy good trick shot does not make best shooter over the coarse of all shoots.


----------



## SSMOOTHY (Mar 14, 2011)

bentfork said:


> singman can you just say good shoot like other forum members without making prononcement of best shot. this is just opinion. you mean that was best shoot or he is best shoot? what make you so good to judge best? what tourmanent you win? what tourmanent he win? not even video tourmanent for eps slingshot video. a realy good trick shot does not make best shooter over the coarse of all shoots.


I too want to make a comment about his GREAT shooting, what would be okay with you for me to say?

Seriously though, great shot Bill!

Alex


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

bentfork said:


> singman can you just say good shoot like other forum members without making prononcement of best shot. this is just opinion. you mean that was best shoot or he is best shoot? what make you so good to judge best? what tourmanent you win? what tourmanent he win? not even video tourmanent for eps slingshot video. a realy good trick shot does not make best shooter over the coarse of all shoots.


Bentfork, your negative attitude won't get far with me.

This is an open forum and I'm entitled to my opinion just as you are.

Until someone post a video that tops Bill's shot, I say he's the BEST in the world
right now!!!

You have a video that can top it??? Post it and then we can talk.

I'll put Bill against anyone at any shot.

Lastly, I judge by what evidence I see and from what I see from Bill's video, this is the BEST
shot I've seen with a sling shot, PERIOD!

Get a life bentfork! You are all bent out of shape here!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Bill, that shot will go down in history as the finest example of what can be done with a slingshot.
Jack


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm starting with these,once I can hit one head on 33 feet away I'll start on the side shot


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Could you hit a 44 cal with another 44cal?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm starting with these,once I can hit one head on 33 feet away I'll start on the side shot


That's awesome!
And Jack Koehler saying your shooting will go down in history is a pretty amazing compliment!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I was excited when I shot a carpenter bee in mid air with a dried pinto bean (numerous shots of course) but Bill, that shot shows proof of the benefit of training ones mind and body. Congratulations!!!!! We are waiting to see you top that great shot.
By the way I will be placing an order for the Ranger soon.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Bill inspired me today I managed to hit a 1mm dia ball chain from about 20 feet away,twice!! apart from being inspired I was a little mad with my catch box attachment method,every time I hit a can it would fall down leaving the little chain so I aimed at that instead,I'm looking at something more secure now.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words Guys!
Compliments coming from some of the best shooters in World really makes my day... THANKS!

Now, some insight as to what this particular shot entails... 
First, you have to shoot at a fast enough speed to cut the lightly held card all the way in half, which happens at about 250+ FPS... cutting a glued/fixed card is actually fairly easy, but when held lightly it's really hard to do... hence the simple spring/pony clamp holder which holds at about the same pressure as a child's fingertips exert.

Second, you must hit the card with the exact center of the ball, or it will deflect to the side even at 250 FPS... which means hitting a ball with a ball or splitting on a knife blade, for example, is a lot easier to do as you don't have to hit it exactly square.

Third, you don't have to hit the card exactly in the center like I did but it really does help to cut it though... hitting to low it tends to push it out of the grip... to high and it tends fold the card to much and not get all the way through before deflecting.... I chose a card with an identifiable center graphic to show this.

Fourth.... the distance, at 33' away I can see the card's edge easy enough, but any further it tends to really blend in with the background... so consistently cutting it from 33' and closer isn't a problem for me... but at 45', it's more like 1 in 10 because I can't see the edge well enough... if someone out there is able to do it from a farther distance, _that's_ a shot I'd like to see!

Okay, now about not winning any tournaments... I've never been in a slingshot tournament, and the one time I did shoot in a slingshot contest (the EPS one)... I actually did put more on target than any who entered, it's just that youtube's upload system wasn't compatable with the computer/browser/thingy I was using at the time so the video couldn't be submitted in time. And I'm sure that if SlingMan had entered, he'd have probably won it over me or Smitty too.
That was a long time ago... since then I've developed much better, more accurate slingshots and have gotten to be a much better shot myself as well... a lot of shooting small targets at greater and greater distances practice tends to do that for you!

Now, get out and shoot you Guys!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome shot Bill. Tournaments are just a stage, just like YouTube.. You are the best shot in the industry, hands down.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

That's just awesome!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice shot

I guess manny people will buy playing cards including me hehe


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant an excellent shot and a very well made video spot on,You have also put alot of effort into making this happen nice one.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

If you listen hard you can hear jaws all over the world hitting the floor. You are one heck of a shot!


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

best shot ive ever seen







crazy


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I have doe that with an air rifle, but not with a slingshot! That is amazing Bill. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex, 
You know that means a lot to me coming from you!
I'm sure if you practiced it you could do it too... probably even better than me.

So, I've got to think of another really hard shooting challenge that is easy to show on a video and is entertaining enough... the hardest challenges, like hitting a practice golf ball from 85' and beyond, and the like aren't really good for videoing, as it's really hard to tell what's going on... Shooting a gong for most hits in a row is boring to watch... and speed shooting has been done... so what's next... suggestions?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Bill, great shooting. I think I'll stick with my 1ft square target for now


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, awesome shot. Unbelievable. You have reached Rufus Hussey like skills, I dare say.

I salute you, master slingshooter!

Jörg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Shooting stuff off the head of a nail?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Squeezing a camel through the eye of a needle?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A ricochet shot.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it possible to strike a match head and light it?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done, Bill.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> A ricochet shot.










that would be awesome!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You know the metal loops for holding keys? one of those with a paper target through ... you could see just how far you can shoot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Bill, awesome shot. Unbelievable. You have reached Rufus Hussey like skills, I dare say.
> 
> I salute you, master slingshooter!
> 
> Jörg


Thank you Jorg!

Okay, I think Jim's suggestion of a ricochet shot sounds like the most doable for a slingshot trick shot that can be videoed well.
Off the cuff, it seems that the end target should be an egg and the distance to it should be around 45'. I'm also thinking the ricochet plate should be some thick steel and the ammo should probably be steel as well (so the hit can be heard)... Now, I've got to think about how and exactly where to set it up.... maybe two poles, one having the egg balanced on it and the other having the plate on it?.... that seems like it'd be cool looking.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Is it possible to strike a match head and light it?


I've tried that before with my pistols but these modern day matches just flake off and don't light unless rubbed slower on a semi rough surface.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I'd really like to see just how far you can push the distance; why don't you get a really small target, like a penney, and see how far away you can get?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A board would be more natural, as well as difficult for the ricochet IMO. A steel plate is too predictable. Would still be an achievement, none the less.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I missed this one-until now!!! Jeez! That was a shot and a half BIg BIll! Way to go Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I been really busy in the shop, haven't been around much. Great shoot Bill - Im still thinking Rufus is still half a step ahead - but then again Rufus would have made that shoot at 10 feet, but the man uses rocks! - dem ROCKS! - Bob Munden does some great shots with his Colts but he would be in big trouble with a been flip. tom


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom Hudson said:


> I been really busy in the shop, haven't been around much. Great shoot Bill - Im still thinking Rufus is still half a step ahead - but then again Rufus would have made that shoot at 10 feet, but the man uses rocks! - dem ROCKS! - Bob Munden does some great shots with his Colts but he would be in big trouble with a been flip. tom


Oh no doubt. Rufus and a lot of those guys who'd been shooting slingshots all their life would be pretty hard to beat... as it's like an extension of their body. They shoot with the same ease as pointing a finger... that'll take a LOT more practice.

After an over 25 year lay off from shooting slingshots (wristbraced models) I picked one up a little over 6 months ago to try out again... so _IT_ will take a while longer!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> A board would be more natural, as well as difficult for the ricochet IMO. A steel plate is too predictable. Would still be an achievement, none the less.


I would think steel has to be the way to go, unless the target is a lot larger than an egg...


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

You got a **** of a start of passin old Rufus - I'm thinkin a pair Bib's might help! 
I'm carving the stock on this one - 











Bill Hays said:


> I been really busy in the shop, haven't been around much. Great shoot Bill - Im still thinking Rufus is still half a step ahead - but then again Rufus would have made that shoot at 10 feet, but the man uses rocks! - dem ROCKS! - Bob Munden does some great shots with his Colts but he would be in big trouble with a been flip. tom


Oh no doubt. Rufus and a lot of those guys who'd been shooting slingshots all their life would be pretty hard to beat... as it's like an extension of their body. They shoot with the same ease as pointing a finger... that'll take a LOT more practice.

After an over 25 year lay off from shooting slingshots (wristbraced models) I picked one up a little over 6 months ago to try out again... so _IT_ will take a while longer!
[/quote]


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I try this. I think the clamp helps to see the card. Some pretty good shooting, sir!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I try this. I think the clamp helps to see the card. Some pretty good shooting, sir!


Yes, that was my original thought and reason for using a spring clamp.
It was supposed to help "point" out the card's edge. But what ended up happening is the edge of the card was not in line with the pointer. So I had to duck down a couple of times to actually see the edge against the darker background of the trees instead of losing it in the lighter colored grass.

My recommendation for anyone attempting this shot, is to get a piece of black cloth and hang it in the background... that will make spotting the card's edge a breeze and the shot will be about half as hard to do!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I try this. I think the clamp helps to see the card. Some pretty good shooting, sir!


Yes, that was my original thought and reason for using a spring clamp.
It was supposed to help "point" out the card's edge. But what ended up happening is the edge of the card was not in line with the pointer. So I had to duck down a couple of times to actually see the edge against the darker background of the trees instead of losing it in the lighter colored grass.

My recommendation for anyone attempting this shot, is to get a piece of black cloth and hang it in the background... that will make spotting the card's edge a breeze and the shot will be about half as hard to do!
[/quote]

You make it look easy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Trick shooting idea: Small target mounted on a pendulum or some other means of providing movement. Most hits in a row on a moving target.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The pendulum shot might be hard to see that well... but I do have a soft toss machine for baseballs that might be able to be modified to where it can toss wiffle balls in the air. It can hold like 20 baseballs... so that might be a neat idea to try with wiffle balls instead... maybe placing the machine on top of my catch box, loading it up with a bunch of balls and shooting some arials.

I did get to practice the ricochet shot for a few minutes today... it might be to hard to see what's going on with it as well. I parked my small tractor at an angle about 15 feet from the box, raised the front end loader to about 7 feet and ricocheted the shots off of that... was able to hit the target (the practice golf ball) a few times, but wasn't consistent with it.


----------

